# Tv promo pandp archery



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome... I'll see if we can pick it up here in Toronto.


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll have to see if I can get it on cable down here near Windsor. If not maybe that Ctv station has a web site or see if you can get it on youtube somehow. Love to see it.
Good luck.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

who's going to watch online (if it is streaming), can you please capture the video and upload somewhere?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I will try or you tube who knows????


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys did promo best way to see it is go on ctv otttawa and go to SPORTS on aired recently and look up pand p ...hope you can find it...


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

http://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=404117


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i bet they are the only ones to have ever shot a bow outdoors downtown lol


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

What about a No Discharge law for Ottawa? LOL


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome video ted
Can't wait!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

right on the market restaurant capital area.. great people vey obliging...


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

great job Ted


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great job Teddy.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Maybe you'll get your own segment every morning after this Ted ! LOL


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice job Ted! They probably decided to do it outside because of what happened when they did it inside last time. I swear though, it wasn't my fault that she missed the bag and hit the bullet proof glass!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

must of been the coach good hear from ya Bruce try to make the shoot its a hoot ...lol lol lol


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Great video Ted, nicely done and a great boost for the sport of archery.


----------

